# I want to up my game



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

This year I want to up my kayaking game. I feel confident in my roll, class III, playing in bigger holes. 
I want to be solid in class IV as well as pick it up playing. I want better cartwheels, loops and to learn new tricks.

Advice on training or what I can do before the season gets going around these parts? Last season I got in the water a lot more than the year before, this year I hope to do the same.

-Jon
Feel stuck in my boat'n groove.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Paddle with people who are better than you and that you trust.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Watch some good instructional videos (there are many, and most are good). Spend a lot of time in the pool this winter working on your flatwater cartwheel. Be ready to drive to Arizona this February or March and start the season off early. Paddling flatwater also helps.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Make your standard class III as hard as possible. Find all the boofs, make all the eddies, and make the hard moves through everything. 
Get in the biggest holes you can find and give yourself a beatdown every once in a while to learn how to bounce your boat and maneuver it around to get out. I know just this has saved my ass at least once.
Spend as much time in the water as possible. Like cutch said even flatwater can help a ton. Practice flatwater tricks and all that stuff.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I would agree with (and practice) all the above mentioned, especially paddling with people that are better than me, are safe, I like and respect (i take feedback much better from a person that I like and respect...)

Also, I think working on my core helps my paddling a ton. It makes my strokes count more. Yoga is really good for core strength as well as preventative health and maintenance.


Beth


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Best thing to do is paddle as much as possible, sounds like you are in a similar situation that I was in 4-5 years ago. I just got out as much as possible with people who were better paddlers than me and just asked questions on how to do things.
Things to do before the season:
1) work out, concentrate on shoulders, back, core
2) get into the pool and work on your roll and flat water stuff if you want to get better at playboating
3) go to confluence and practice on the slalom gates, it will get you used to your boat, get you stronger with your strokes and muscles, and try to do sprints this will help with conditioning.

and most importantly get out and get you some!


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

...also,

Make a goal, pick a run that is out of your ability now, learn as much about it as you can, and work towards improving to the point you can run it.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep, I'll reiterate the boating with folks that are better than you - which is why I boat with Rockin Rio up there...You may know him as "SAVIOR" from this thread...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/gore-race-accident-report-33084.html

He's kind of a big deal...


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

1) Fundamentals- you will never get where you want to be with bad posture, a weak forward stroke, or an ugly roll. Like the other posters said, lots of rolls sessions and slalom gates before the runnoff starts will help alot. I go back to the basics every off season and I am always glad I did. For instructional videos, I would recommend the Liquidlogic Steep Creeking video.

2) Like Tom said, paddle alot. There is no substitute for time in your boat.

3) Paddle with precision. You have to move past the float n brace style of paddling to become solid on class IV. Whatever you are paddling, practice picking a line and then making your move early to get exactly where you want to be.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, another thought you could look into is kayak polo. It seems like a great way to get comfort in your boat, rolling (both hand and paddle, i think), edge control, and probably more skills I'm not thinking about. It looks like a fun time too!
Here's the thread for the group that does it in FC:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/kayak-polo-starts-this-week-fort-collins-34386.html

Good luck!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Post and read mointainbuzz more will make you a better paddler


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

If that was true I'd be making some First D's with Stookesberry, too bad.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

There's a lot of people steppin it up around here for January.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Paddle with people who arent as good as you when you are at your comfort level as well. Learn to lead, run sweep and basically to know that if you get in trouble that you are pretty much alone. You need to learn to rely, scout and make decisions on your own and to help others if they need it.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

...And be weary with people named FLOWMAX... er, I mean...FLOWTORCH.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Zing.

:wink:

But seriously, stay away from me. I'll steal your cam straps, flip your kayak over with you in it and poach your shuttle(& bunny).


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

crossfit.


----------



## Daggerdave (Sep 21, 2010)

smauk2 said:


> Paddle with people who are better than you and that you trust.


i cant say enough how much this helps. it worked for me forever and especially last year and i think its about time my confidence gets me in trouble! seriously there is no replacement for boating with folks that are pulling you along. as long as you are climbing the ladder with them of course...


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

....all the above AND 
1. buy a couch
2. buy some (more) beer
3. buy LVM
4. repeat

This regimen will also improve the seal on your sprayskirt tunnel.

syotr,
kenny


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

In addition to working on all your skills, make sure you have the right gear too. Having a shitty boat, and paddle, and freezing your ass off with no drysuit will hold you back from becoming a good paddler.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Clay calling bs won rodeoes in a double oil canned leaky kingpin 6.2, seriously easiest way to get better at Kayaking is go have fun trying new things, explore new places, meet new people, and get creative, I have yet to display my aerial squirt boating skills, have a reverse space godzilla in my private bag of tricks...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*breakouts / break throughs*

The biggest breakthroughs for me came when I sent alot of time playing big features. Once I could work the hole and not get worked, I then would hit it without the paddle. When I had my hand roll both ways, it made stepping up alot easier. It also allows you to know exactly what the boat is going to do when something funky happens. When I'm going down river all I want to think about is my line. Finally, like learning to ski, partnering with people who are a few steps up from your game will help you develop faster.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I would definitely agree with the gear...not necessarily the boat and paddle...
Staying warm is a going to mitigate risks as well as allow you to push the envelope a little as far as being willing to take a more challenging line (not being as worried you'll have to roll or even swim).

However, you're looking for more skill related comments I believe...

I do like the mention of also paddling with less skilled people so u can lead. Thus should really support the way we view lines/hazzards/etc... Knowing that other people are looking to you for guidance or to follow your line should keep you on your game.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are looking for some warm-up instruction check out PaddleFest in Buena Vista, CO. There is a bunch of free demos and classes with some of the best paddlers out there.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lots of good info above. I would reiterate that a proper forward stroke is essential to being a good river runner (and then creeker). This means a vertical paddle. Try to find some slalom videos to see what I mean. When it comes to running rivers, a solid forward stroke is essential to stay in control and get where you want to go.


----------



## afaust (Jun 14, 2010)

caspermike said:


> Post and read mointainbuzz more will make you a better paddler



Just look at me I followed caspermike's advice and now I'm a class 5 internet boater...


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I second the mention of kayak polo. There is a lot of time spent scrambling, on edge and generally getting f-ed with. It's a decent replica of moving water.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

smauk2 said:


> Paddle with people who are better than you and that you trust.


And follow them into all the shit that you wouldn't choose to do on your own.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Clay calling bs won rodeoes in a double oil canned leaky kingpin 6.2, seriously easiest way to get better at Kayaking is go have fun trying new things, explore new places, meet new people, and get creative, I have yet to display my aerial squirt boating skills, have a reverse space godzilla in my private bag of tricks...


Oh no, I have unleashed the vengeful wrath of Caspermike, what was I thinking! Equipment cannot hold back the force of caspermike, he can paddle class five without a paddle, or a boat, or even water, it doesn't even make sense, but he is that good. Caspermike does not have to read water, the water reads him. He makes kayaking sexy. You should get yourself a websight like Tao, with a moist picture of you without a shirt right on the front page, it would make you even sexier. Or something.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Claytonious said:


> Oh no, I have unleashed the vengeful wrath of Caspermike, what was I thinking! Equipment cannot hold back the force of caspermike, he can paddle class five without a paddle, or a boat, or even water, it doesn't even make sense, but he is that good. Caspermike does not have to read water, the water reads him. He makes kayaking sexy. You should get yourself a websight like Tao, with a moist picture of you without a shirt right on the front page, it would make you even sexier. Or something.


http://www.taoberman.com/images/main_graphic_1.jpg


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*PLAYBOAT*

Learn to playboat. 

That's why all these buzzards like Tom, Caspermike, spencer, etc still don't have dependable rolls and probably never will. It's because they only creekboat. Go to a pool and learn to cartwheel well (It's easy to cartwheel, but hard to cartwheel well). Then get a nice dependable flatwater loop. By the time the colorado season warms up, you'll be ready to work on the mcnasty and fonix monkey. After a year or so, once you have a solid blunt and good hole skills, suddenly all this creeking stuff will be totally easy.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

TROLL!


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

I resent your Troll comment. I have been around the buzz, primarily a lurker for a few seasons.

Thanks for those of you that have posted useful info. I hope to find some paddling buddies this season, as most of my friends are climbers and not paddlers.

-Enjoy the rest of ski season,
Jon


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I probably shouldn't chime in, given my limited experience, but what the heck. 

I just want to say, don't underestimate the power of EJ's Rolling and Bracing DVD, no matter how good you are. I practice the bracing and rolling from that DVD every time I am on the river. There's still more in it that I haven't learned yet, but I'm getting there (like hand-roll, and rolling from more and more awkward paddle positions without set-up, etc). It seems like a lot of people out there love to practice their roll and few people practice their brace.


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

try DP its a great next step to being hard core. check out the bolders craigs list you will get tons of request


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Jon,

I'll be teaching a precision boating class for Colorado Whitewater which incorporates many of the above suggestions: pool session, gates, playboating, stroke work and river reading- all with the objective of being comfortable in class IV whitewater. Check out the linked PDF file Here and shoot me an e-mail if you are interested.

Cheers!
Mark


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

jon, if you'd like to start uping ur game,, come paddlin on low water arkansas river. browns canyon is class 3 still, and lower numbers is class 3 too. then as the water comes up you are more comfortable with the stretch,, and can start running from further and further up stream. i dunno what else is really running in the state,,,but today (Jan. 29th!!) a few folks already hittin the ark. Phil U. up in numbers (probly solo!) and a group hittin big horn sheep canyon (why not the gorge,,,dunno). shoshone stretch of colorado by glennwood would be a great paddle too,,, but just like previously mentioned,,, catchin all the eddies, surfin different waves, boofin EVERYTHING, runnin all the harder lines in the class 3 sections you normally run,, then class IV no problem! sounds like u want it; it's here for tha taking!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

cheifitj said:


> I resent your Troll comment. I have been around the buzz, primarily a lurker for a few seasons.
> 
> Thanks for those of you that have posted useful info. I hope to find some paddling buddies this season, as most of my friends are climbers and not paddlers.
> 
> ...


Oh, I think the troll thing was aimed at me, because I was trying to hijack this thread and trash talk about how spencer (smauk2) needs to up his game, instead of actually giving good advice. But I do stand by my playboating strategy. It will make you better. Also, Tom Janney sucks.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Marco said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I'll be teaching a precision boating class for Colorado Whitewater which incorporates many of the above suggestions: pool session, gates, playboating, stroke work and river reading- all with the objective of being comfortable in class IV whitewater. Check out the linked PDF file Here and shoot me an e-mail if you are interested.
> 
> ...


I did a similar class with CW on clear creek last year and it was really good. I plan to sign up the for the precision boating class too. I tried to boof everything, but half the time all I did was scratch my boat.

Ed


----------

